# Red Gibson Les Paul Custom $3599 Calgary



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

At this price I'd have a really close look. Camera angles are bad, but at least the case looks legit.

Gibson les paul custom | Guitars | Calgary | Kijiji


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

I was just about to post the same ad here. Smoking deal.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Might be a richlite but still a decent deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What runs had the flame maple cap?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

nonreverb said:


> Might be a richlite but still a decent deal.


Should be ebony.









2004 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Custom Wine Red


For sale is a 2004 Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul Custom Wine Red with non original case. We do not have the COA. This guitar is in very good condition and in perfect working order. There are some light scratches, dings, and some wear on the back. Overall, I would give it a solid 8.5 out of 10...




guitarchimp.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

JRtele said:


> Should be ebony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s cherry not wine red though?


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Sorry, wasn’t implying same guitar, just a comparable for specs


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

JRtele said:


> Should be ebony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering he doesn't mention the date of manufacture anywhere in the add and that colour has been produced for many years, it could very well be a richlite board guitar.
The only tell I see that might make it pre richlite is the gold waterslide decal on the back. I think that predates richlite by a few years.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

nonreverb said:


> Considering he doesn't mention the date of manufacture anywhere in the add and that colour has been produced for many years, it could very well be a richlite board guitar.
> The only tell I see that might make it pre richlite is the gold waterslide decal on the back. I think that predates richlite by a few years.


You are 100% correct. I’m not sure how I thought I saw 2004 on the ad. My bad, Wife must’ve put something in my coffee this morning


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

JRtele said:


> You are 100% correct. I’m not sure how I thought I saw 2004 on the ad. My bad, Wife must’ve put something in my coffee this morning


All good....You were correct regardless  It's definitely ebony as from what I'm seeing, that decal disappears around 2006.....well before the Richlite era.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> At this price I'd have a really close look.


Quelle surprise...


----------



## Oho (Jan 12, 2021)

I wish this guitar popped up in a couple of weeks from now when I would be able to buy it. I doubt it’ll last long though.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Id buy it just to list it here for 6k😂


----------

